

Why we need to spy on the Germans - rrggrr
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/07/09/why-we-need-to-spy-on-the-germans.html

======
Tomte
This article is an incredible string of bullshit.

While there are aspects that are interesting and would have deserved some
deeper treatment than just a throwaway sentence or two, most of the
"arguments" are not even tenuous, but very transparent distractions.

